# spinning match not lit tonight but good consistency!



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Guys, in these past days I was having fun shooting to a spinning match and after some "flames". Today when I came home from my job I decided to make a video, but no lit tonight! It was very Humid today. But this doesn't mean that I wasn't happy, I had for my opinion a good consistency for a spinning match.

I hope you enjoy the video

And THANKS for watching!!!!

Take care

Volp


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

That is some excellent shooting!! If you keep shooting like that, you can cancel your gym membership...shoot once, walk...shoot again, walk again :rofl: .

Keep after it!

Todd


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

GrayWolf said:


> That is some excellent shooting!! If you keep shooting like that, you can cancel your gym membership...shoot once, walk...shoot again, walk again :rofl: .
> 
> Keep after it!
> 
> Todd


 :rofl: Yes I should have a pedometer :rofl:

Thanks a lot Todd!!

Volp


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Fantastic shooting!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*EXCELLENT Volp! You seem to have a really good catch box - will you show what you use in a future video? I'd like to shoot from my kitchen to the living room and be confident in my catcher. *


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great shooting!!!!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

See, I told you guys Greywolf I s full of #### (good advice) (-:


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Good shooting!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Charles said:


> Fantastic shooting!
> 
> Cheers ... Charles





Tag said:


> Great shooting!!!!!





flippinfool said:


> Good shooting!!


Thanks a lot guys!!! 

take care everybody

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *EXCELLENT Volp! You seem to have a really good catch box - will you show what you use in a future video? I'd like to shoot from my kitchen to the living room and be confident in my catcher. *


Hi Mr! Thanks to reply!! 

Well I have 2 catch boxes that I use depending on what I am shooting.......They are very simple but they work very well, the most important thing for me is the weight of the internal "shirt".

You can see 1 catch box in action here http://slingshotforum.com/topic/38637-shooting-without-frame-and-egg-explosion-for-fun/

Bye Monkeynipples!!

Volp


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good shooting. Run a bamboo skewer with a tube through the can for a wider rotation radius .


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

treefork said:


> Good shooting. Run a bamboo skewer with a tube through the can for a wider rotation radius .


Thanks Treefork!

Volp


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Volp, you are shooter. Serious skills man. Fluid, confident.......accurate!

And you shoot in your living room.....
Fonzy cool.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

stinger said:


> Volp, you are shooter. Serious skills man. Fluid, confident.......accurate!
> 
> And you shoot in your living room.....
> Fonzy cool.


Thanks a lot Stinger........to many nice things.....thanks.

Have a super friday night

Volp


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go Volp!!!  Your shooting is inspiring!!!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Can-Opener said:


> Way to go Volp!!!  Your shooting is inspiring!!!!


This is a great compliment from a fabulous shooter!!! 

Thanks Can-Opener

Volp


----------

